# Pigini Nova



## sherpavel (9 Фев 2011)

Уважаемые участники форума, поделитесь информацией об инструменте Pigini Nova. Чем он отличается от Mythos, примерная стоимость?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (9 Фев 2011)

Судя по информации с сайта Пиджини, разница неясна, только Нова тяжелее Мифа на полтора кило.


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

В принципе, "Nova" -это тот же "Sirius", но там все 226 кнопок из перламутровой раковины, 15 подбородников, какие-то "особые" итальянские голоса, делают только по 6 инструментов в год, и каждый имеет 10 лет заводской гарантии. Цена на него нигде не афишируется. Вот вам ссылка на сайт, по-английски: http://pigini.homepage.t-online.de/PIGINI_MYTHOS.htm


----------



## acco (31 Окт 2011)

Цена кажется 15000 Евро минимум на клавишный.
Пиджини сделали планки не как обычно, в ломаной деке используется в месте с деревом разные металлы.

Можете узнать у Раймонда Свяцкевича - [email protected]
Рассказывал как раз неделю назад про модель "Nova".


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

Да..., не дёшево...
У Pigini много клиентуры, кто-то обязательно купит , хотя бы из-за того , что струмент носит это имя.. 

Все китайцы- аккордеонисты, кого я тут встречал, играют только на Пиджини. За редким исключением на Бугари.


----------



## Jupiter (1 Ноя 2011)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Цена кажется 15000 Евро минимум на клавишный.


На "Musicmesse 2011" цена этого инструмента была 22000 евро, нормальная цена- 25000,-евро. За 15 тысяч я не видел цен у Пиджини. По просьбе Баринова я специально зашёл на стенд- передать привет. Что бы не говорили по "цыганскому радио",отношения Юпитера,Пиджини,Бугари довольно дружеские и корректные. 
По словам финского баяниста Микки Вайрайнина Nova не очень крут : ответ гораздо хуже Мифа. все накрутки ,практически ,не нужны - тот же Бугари бороды оставил в том же количестве(7),но за счёт перекруток на двух регистрах подбородочных(один регистр-3 рычага на разные сочетания) имеет столько же номинальных функций. При игре конечно не перекрутишь быстро,но на любое произведение наставить можно без труда любую комбинацию. Но ругать Пиджини не стоит- хороший инструмент,в любом случае.
Только вот цены...


----------



## bayanistka (1 Ноя 2011)

Пиджини дилер из Детройта на данный момент просит $19700 за новый Bayan Sirius Millenium. За последние несколько лет он не продал ни один такой инструмент! Для того же китайца выгодней плететь на "родину", и купить в родном Шанхае, у знакомого Пиджини дилера, на несколько тысяч дешевле... Наверное, уж так мир устроен.


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2011)

bayanistka писал:


> Для того же китайца выгодней плететь на "родину", и купить в родном Шанхае, у знакомого Пиджини дилера, на несколько тысяч дешевле...


Согласен,эту тему мы уже обсудили,думаю нет смысла повторяться!

bayanistka писал:


> За последние несколько лет он не продал ни один такой инструмент!


Значит такой дилер!На месте "Пиджини" я бы уже давно его поменял!


----------



## acco (1 Ноя 2011)

Ошибся, 15000 это Сириус стоит у дистрибьютора,
а оф. цена на Pigini Nova P - 33400 Евро


----------



## ze_go (2 Ноя 2011)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Pigini Nova P - 33400 Евро


МРАК!
Это же ДВА Юпитера с именным аккордом и с именными же механиками


----------

